# Audio- und USB Kabel intern zu kurz. Verlängerungen?



## Bu11it (30. Januar 2009)

*Audio- und USB Kabel intern zu kurz. Verlängerungen?*

Hallo,
Die Kabel von Front USB und Front Audio sind zu kurz gibt es dafür Verlängerungen?! Audio kabel hat 9 Pins glaub ich. Hab Verlängerungen für 4 Pin gefunden.


----------



## nfsgame (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Audio- und USB Kabel intern zu kurz. Verlängerungen?*

Lötkolben.


----------



## Bu11it (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Audio- und USB Kabel intern zu kurz. Verlängerungen?*

Ok beim Audiokabel wahrscheinlich möglich aber USB is doch da etwas empfindlicher?!


----------



## dot (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Audio- und USB Kabel intern zu kurz. Verlängerungen?*

Nein, an die Laengengrenzen von USB kommst du ja im Gehaeuse eh nicht.


----------

